# Grub geïnstalleerd en dan 'file not found' bij opstart !!

## theweb

Gentoo 1.4_rc2 geïnstalleerd over een bestaande RH installatie geïnstalleerd ttz de partities zijn niet geformateerd met cfdisk, maar wel geïniatiliseerd met mk2fs -j.

De finale fase van GRUB lijkt me gelukt,: ik kan nl kiezen tussen de twee gedefinieerde OS nl Gentoo en XP. XP start normaal op, Gentoo geeft echter aan dat de file niet bestaat (error 15) voor het opstarten naar Gentoo waar de GRUB uit de regels 

```
title=My example Gentoo Linux

root (hd0,0) 

kernel (hd0,0)/boot/bzImage root=/dev/hda3 bestaat.
```

 (de devices zijn hier even willekeurig eni niet overeenkomstig mijn hardware.)

Tijdens het compileren volgens de listing 

```
# cd /usr/src/linux

# source /etc/profile

Again, this updates your paths. If you get an error saying gcc is not found,

this is what you may have to do. 

# make menuconfig

# make dep && make clean bzImage modules modules_install

# mv /boot/bzImage /boot/bzImage.orig

[if bzImage already exists]

# cp /usr/src/linux/arch/i386/boot/bzImage /boot

```

 kreeg ik wel de foutmelding dat /boot/bzImage directory niet bestond: dit is ook iet wat cryptisch omschreven in de listing hierboven en terug te vinden in de installatiegids.

Er staat verder niet bij wat je ermee moet als bzImage inderdaad niet bestaat.

Iemand enig idee vanaf waar ik de installatie opnieuw moet hernemen of iemand nog een andere suggestie!?

Met dank,

TheWeb

----------

## water

Heb je een aparte bootpartitie? Zo ja, dan zul je die eerst moeten mounten voordat je de kernel er heen kopieert. Als je dat niet doet, dan wordt het de kernel op de zelfde partitie als / gezet, terwijl grub op boot-partitie zoekt naar de kernel.

----------

## theweb

Ja, ik heb een andere bootpartitie aangemaakt naast de boot en swap partitie, net zoals het beschreven is in de installatiegids.

Ik weet ook niet goed waar je naar toe wilt met je antwoord want de installatie is reeds volledig gebeurd en ik tracht nu gentoo op te starten. De gegevens die ik aangaf voor wat betreft de grub kwamen er na het rebooten na de volledige installatie.

Vandaar mijn vraag: hoe komt het dat ik de bzImage niet kan terug vinden en hoe kan ik herstartend met de CDLive de installatie herstellen zodat bzImage wel herkend wordt als file. Dat is immers de foutmelding bij Grub start met de verwijzing naar de linux partitie cq. file op deze partitie. Het is bliijkbaar deze file die hij niet vindt?

Tnx,

cheers

----------

## jongep86

Als je weer opstart met de livecd en dan

(ook weer effe volgens de instal handleiding volgens mij)

```
mkdir /mnt/gentoo

mkdir /mnt/gentoo/boot

mount /dev/hda3 /mnt/gentoo

mount /dev/hda1 /mnt/gentoo/boot
```

doet en dan in die /boot dir kijkt, bestaat die bzImage dan wel?

de foutmelding tijdens de installatie is niet zo vreemd als ie bij het "mv " commando plaatsvond. Waarschijnlijk bestond er nog geen oude bzImage en was het dus ook niet mogelijk om die te backuppen.

----------

## iKiddo

 *jongep86 wrote:*   

> [...]doet en dan in die /boot dir kijkt, bestaat die bzImage dan wel?[...]

 

Als die niet bestaat moet je nog het volgende doen:

```
cd /mnt/gentoo/usr/src/linux/arch/i386/boot/

cp ./bzImage /mnt/gentoo/boot/
```

----------

## theweb

Voor de goede orde:

hdd7 is boot,

hdd8 is root,

hdd9 is swap.

Als ik de directories /mnt/gentoo en /mnt/gentoo/boot aanmaakt en deze mount volgens mount dev/hdd8 /nmt/gentoo resp. mount dev/hdd7 /mnt/gentoo/boot dan zie ik de volgende resultaten;

1- ls /mnt/gentoo/boot: boot grub lost+found

2- ls /mnt/gentoo: GRP boot ,...

nergens een spoor van bzImage.

Maar waar kijk ik dan naar: naar de cdimage of naar de inhoud van de HD???

Cheers,

----------

## iKiddo

Je kijkt dan naar de harde schijf (door middel van het mount commando kun je partities beschikbaar maken voor inzage/schrijven etc.). De CD-ROM wordt alleen gebruikt om alle informatie vandaan te halen bij het opstarten. Daarna zit, in bijna alle gevallen, alles in het geheugen en kun je de CD-ROM uit de CD-ROM-speler halen zonder problemen te ondervinden.

Je moet nu dus doen wat ik hier boven gepost heb.

----------

## theweb

Was wat ongeduldig en heb intussen rc3 gedownloadt.

Na de installatie krijg ik allereerst een zwart scherm met een knipperende cursor in de LK bovenhoek.

Als ik enter druk krijg ik GRUB te zien maar met een 'scrambled scherm'.

De tekst is amper te lezen omdat er vertikale strepen doorheen het scherm staan.

Als ik dan boot met Gentoo linux krijg ik de volgende foutmelding

 *Quote:*   

> Error 1: filename must be either an absolute pathname or blocklist"
> 
> Press any key
> 
> 

 

Windows opstarten vanuit GRUB geeft geen probleem.

Hoe in godsnaam krijg ik Gentoo aan de praat.

Alle hulp is welkom.

Met dnk voor jullie geduld,

cheers

----------

## theweb

De oorzaak van de foutmelding voor blocklist  is intussen opgelost, er mocht geen spatie staan tussen hddx,y en /boot.

de gekke schermvertoning blijft echter nog steeds.

De  foutmelding  *Quote:*   

> error 11: file does not exists

  blijft nu terugkomen, ondanks het feit dat bzImage wel degelijk bestaat.

Please help!

Groeten,

----------

## theweb

 *water wrote:*   

> Heb je een aparte bootpartitie? Zo ja, dan zul je die eerst moeten mounten voordat je de kernel er heen kopieert. Als je dat niet doet, dan wordt het de kernel op de zelfde partitie als / gezet, terwijl grub op boot-partitie zoekt naar de kernel.

 

Bedoel je dit tijdens de installatie?? Want dan zou dit kunnen verklaren waarom hij de file niet vindt, tenminste als ik je goed begrijp.

Ik heb in ieder geval de stap 6 'Mount partitions' voor zowel de boot als de root partitie uitgevoerd. Dan mag ik toch aannemen dat hij de kernel naar de juiste plaats kopiëert.

Of wat bedoel je juist?

Grooeten,

----------

## water

Dat bedoel ik idd. Het kan zijn dat je ergens een typefoutje hebt gemaakt waardoor of de partitie niet gemount was, of de kernel niet gekopieerd.

----------

## theweb

Water,

wat stel je dan voor om dit te kunnen oplossen.

Dien ik de hele handel nu opnieuw te installeren??

Bedankt vor je reactie,

cheers

----------

## water

Doen wat jongep86 en ikkido hierboven beschrijven. Dan kopieer je alsnog de kernel naar de boot-partitie. 

Er staat iig iets op de bootpartitie, dus waarschijnlijk had je wel goed gemount tijdens de installatie, maar niet het juiste commando gegeven om te kopieeren.

----------

## water

Doen wat jongep86 en ikkido hierboven beschrijven. Dan kopieer je alsnog de kernel naar de boot-partitie. 

Er staat iig iets op de bootpartitie, dus waarschijnlijk had je wel goed gemount tijdens de installatie, maar niet het juiste commando gegeven om te kopieeren.

----------

## theweb

Tjonge, tjonge, tjonge,

de enigste reden dat de handel niet werkte was gewoon dat er een spatie stond tussen de (hddx,y) en de verschillende directory structuren die daarop volgende. Dit zowel in het deel van splashimage als voor het deel (immers een dual-boot) waar de Gentoo Linux gedefinieerd was.

man oh man, ik kan mezelf wel voor mijn kop slaan na al die uren dat ik zat zitten zoeken waarom dit bij niet werkte.

Ik heb nog wat foutmeldingen bij het opstarten, zoals de keymap en dar er sommige local filesystemen niet gemount zijn, maar dat is voor later.

Bedankt voor de hulp!

----------

